# Union Co. has started popping.



## dr_m_oral-i_c_m (Apr 15, 2013)

38 today and 26 yesterday. Last year found just under 400. Hope to get close!


----------



## azmodeus (Apr 9, 2013)

Shawnee Forest? I was over that way about 3 days ago. Didn't see any, but I think they just started popping up today and yesterday. I got a small handful of blacks in Williamson today, but I'm still pretty new to shroomin so don't really have any good "spots" yet to check. I heard around Lake Kinkaid was a great location. Looks like its going to storm for the next 3 days now then drop down to highs in the 50's for 2 days. Hopefully it'll be good to go after that with highs back in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## bsmokin83 (Apr 17, 2013)

Headn down to murphyboro tomarrow hope it worth the drive but got the day off so why not right? Anyone find decent size morels down that way?


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

I have heard of a few good finds around rend lake, of course union county^ and I have found a few blacks, Nothing big and good tho. It was supposed to rain today but never really did, only scattered rain here and there. ground is a little dry but im sure if you spend the day you should find some. good luck as i will be out early in the morning as well hoping to find some new spots!!!!


----------



## dr_m_oral-i_c_m (Apr 15, 2013)

Well as of today(fri 4/19) i have found right at 100. Most blonde or grey, i will try to get a pic up if i can figure how to do it from mobile. Biggest have been between 4 and 6 iinches(i only measure the tops, no stem) but only found a few that size. Waiting to see what happens after a lot of rain and drop in temp last night. Doesn't seem to be quite as good as last season so far, but it is not over yet( I HOPE)


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

I think this season is going to be long and drawn out!!! not going to post a pic of what I have found cause it is not worth it but today my hope was restored. Up until now and the past few weeks all I had found (carbondale area) was a few half frees. today I went to some new land cause none of my other spots were hitting and found 5 small greys and yellows. so I would guess that it is really just beginning hopefully. I know others have had some good luck in the area but as far as the season goes It is nothing significant. The forecast seems to be perfect for a long season!!!!!


----------



## dr_m_oral-i_c_m (Apr 15, 2013)

I am getting ready to hit the woods now. Have seen a little sunshine here and there but is staying mostly cloudy. I agree that the forcast looks promising and think we could be finding them for a while. Morel hunting and bow hunting whitetails are the only good parts of being unemployed. Been laid off for way too long and a good job is around here is like a morel in febuary.lol. will update my find this evening.


----------



## buckfever984 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there a 1 pm mushroom hunting rule in shawnee?


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes there is buck! But honestly and sadley I don't follow it all the time. Turkey hunters get board and start picking my mushrooms lol


----------

